

Google Home Page Tribute to Steve Jobs - azazo
http://mashable.com/2011/10/05/google-homepage-steve-jobs/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
jc4p
I don't understand why a mashable blog post is necessary when it's on Google's
homepage. Why not a link to Google?

